# Best Medical Colleges In South India



## Rajesh Saagar

What are the top 10 private medical colleges in South India?


----------



## swati.deshmukh

You should check the following site which has a list of Top Medical Colleges in India.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

Thanks Swati for providing the information


----------



## amir7500

AFM college is the best in India to start study.


----------

